# where to get rxw marina militare



## vees (Oct 30, 2008)

hi guys,

Does anyone kkknow 

where to get rxw marina militare watch?


----------



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

The "real" RXW (made by RockXwatch in Japan) has been discontinued years ago after a Japanese court decision that the watch is a fake Panerai.
The RXW watches usually seen on ebay (until recently) are actualy fakes of the Japanese RXW. Aparently Panerai successfully sued against these sellers in late 2008 as they disappeared within days from ebay.
I would try the sales fora of different watch fora.


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2006)

:-!How about a vintage style with a modern twist:-d *Dievas Black Diamond*. Alot of watch for the money jmo. Mine is extremely accurate +2 second in four weeks, and tough been wearing it for two months not one scratch . True limited edition of 88 pieces. From one of our own sponsor. Best watch I ever purchase just love it. For more info go here 
http://www.gnomonwatches.com/DievasAvantGardeVintage6152.html

Here are the pictures;-)


----------



## camfam (Feb 5, 2007)

Roling said:


> The guy they attacked happens to be one of the most respected authorities on watches in Japan and has contributed countless articles in Japanese Watch Magazines. Panerai would have been smarter to make a friend with this guy than attack him. His word is more respected than Panerai in Japan.
> He started collector's mania for certain watches just by writing about them. All he has to do is say in a nice Japanese way "Panerai s**ks" in one of his articles, and they can kiss their Japanese market good bye.
> From what I heard Pawn shops won't even buy a used Panerai in Japan now. They cite reasons that it is hard to tell the real from the fake. Bottom line is, when this news gets out, no Japanese collector will want to be stuck with a dead investment. Some of my Japanese customers are already echoing what I just said. The Japanese rarely talk directly about their feelings. However, most collectors that I am in contact simply say. "Oh Panerai, not the same as before".
> Sad how these big companies can get so power drunk that they can't see things as they really are.
> ...


Very interesting post. I personally have a great deal of admiration for Ken Sato also. I think the RXW watches will be very collectable in the future. If you are looking for a real RXW Marine Militaire, I'd suggest trying to find one in the original box and packaging. There seem to be a lot of questionable versions of this watch around. It's almost as if the factory in China kept selling the cases and parts that Ken had designed, and others put them together long after Ken was out of the picture. (This is a growing problem for many companies.)

Cam


----------



## iguoh (Sep 11, 2008)

Your straps look great! What are they?



Johnny P said:


> :-!How about a vintage style with a modern twist:-d *Dievas Black Diamond*. Alot of watch for the money jmo. Mine is extremely accurate +2 second in four weeks, and tough been wearing it for two months not one scratch . True limited edition of 88 pieces. From one of our own sponsor. Best watch I ever purchase just love it. For more info go here
> http://www.gnomonwatches.com/DievasAvantGardeVintage6152.html
> 
> Here are the pictures;-)


----------



## av98m (Dec 24, 2008)

I missed the RXW party but these aren't bad either!


----------



## yenfoolun (Feb 12, 2008)

go to big watch forum
u always can find ppl selling mm20...

it is always end up with argument when discuss bout rxw mm20 case...

so judge it on your own...


----------



## breijm (Dec 29, 2008)

southerncross-time.com is selling NOS MM20's. Not sure if they are authentic, I haven't really looked into the site. I have owned 2 before. Great watch. I also own a Panerai Pam 111 and I can tell you, the MM20 is a better looking watch. Domed glass and tapered case. Just fantastic. I kick myself for getting rid of them.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

breijm said:


> *southerncross-time.com is selling NOS MM20'*s. Not sure if they are authentic, I haven't really looked into the site. I have owned 2 before. Great watch. I also own a Panerai Pam 111 and I can tell you, the MM20 is a better looking watch. Domed glass and tapered case. Just fantastic. I kick myself for getting rid of them.


Has anyone bought a MM20 from them? Are they real?


----------



## breijm (Dec 29, 2008)

Nope. I'm still waiting for someone else to jump on that granade. I did visit the R.X.W site recently. The prices are in par with authentic rxw but that doesn't mean anything. I did notice they listed a phone number and fax. It also looks like they have old stock photos of the Ken trading boutique in Tokyo before it was shut down. Looks shady to me. If anyone hasan experience with them, please make a post. Thanks.


----------



## DemolitionMan (Aug 25, 2009)

Reviving thread...

Has anyone tried to contact or order from southerncross-time
or
ordered timepieces currently being offered from the RXW website?

Rafa


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice Straps.


----------



## ck_18 (Mar 8, 2012)

DemolitionMan said:


> Reviving thread...
> 
> Has anyone tried to contact or order from southerncross-time
> or
> ...


Did you buy the RXW from this website? Is it genuine?


----------

